# Languages pour ipad/iphone/macstore



## xds74 (30 Janvier 2011)

Salut
Y' a t il des différences de langages ou des similitudes pour développer sur iphone / ipad / et mac store.
Les langages sont il différents ou l'on peut par exemple en fonction de son application la diffuser sur ipad/iphone et mac store en même temps.
Je suis entrain d'apprendre donc merci a tous ceux qui peuvent m'apporter des informations..
(Quand on commence a maitriser un minimum y'a t'il des grosse différence par rapport à la programmation sur androïd ou autres.)
Merci


----------



## Larme (30 Janvier 2011)

Le langage de prédilection dans l'environnement Mac est l'Objective-C.
Après, des programmes en C, C++ etc. fonctionnent aussi sur Mac.

Si tu programmes en Objective-C, la logique sera sensiblement la même, que ce soit sur un iBidule que sur Mac.
Seul les SDK et des trucs qui existent sur l'un et pas sur l'autre seront la majeur différence...

Android, c'est du Java, un autre programme orienté objet (comme l'Objective-C).
Si tu maîtrises l'Objective-C, et donc la POO derrière, faudra juste t'habituer à la syntaxe et à de légères différences...


----------



## xds74 (30 Janvier 2011)

ok, merci déjà d'avoir répondu aussi vite , ya des grosses différence  entre php et java?
Pour développer sur "ibidule" lol ou sur mac store il faut  programme en language objective c sur xcode et après ca roule?


----------



## ntx (30 Janvier 2011)

tpg42 a dit:


> ok, merci déjà d'avoir répondu aussi vite , ya des grosses différence  entre php et java?


Si tu en es encore à poser ce genre de question je pense qu'il te reste un peu de boulot avant de t'attaquer à une application iOS ou Mac OSX.


----------



## Larme (30 Janvier 2011)

Le php, c'est surtout quelque chose web...
Je te laisse faire un peu de Google pour voir.
Le Java, c'est un vrai langage de programmation (par opposition au php, html etc.)

Oui, XCode est requis pour proposer ses applications sur le MacAppStore et sur l'AppStore il me semble. Il gère très bien (ce qui est normal) l'Objective-C.
Il est disponible sur tes CDs d'installation, ou également sur le site d'Apple, où il faudra t'enregistrer en tant que développeur (gratuit). Pour proposer tes applications sur l'AppStore ou le MacAppStore, il faudra par contre payer.


----------



## xds74 (30 Janvier 2011)

y'a toujours un début a tout


----------



## ntx (30 Janvier 2011)

tpg42 a dit:


> y'a toujours un début a tout


Oui, mais la programmation ça ne se débute pas avec Cocoa


----------



## xds74 (30 Janvier 2011)

tu veut dire quoi par la? explique


----------



## ntx (30 Janvier 2011)

Cocoa est une librairie complexe à appréhender pour qui ne maîtrise pas le C, l'Obj-C et surtout la programmation objet. Bref, ce n'est pas pour les débutants. Et d'une manière générale, un débutant ne commence pas par vouloir faire des applications avec des interfaces graphiques, il y a bien d'autres choses à apprendre avant d'y arriver.


----------

